# Retire in Liguria



## SA Feather (Jul 16, 2015)

Bon giorno!

In 1995 I drove around the mountain side of Ventimiglia and ever since I fell in love with it. 20 years later I consider to retire there in a rented (or bought) cottage in the mountains.

The vicinity to Monte Carlo and the mountain roads suit me perfectly to take my retirement car for a drive!

There is a possibility that I visit the area end of September to have a look. It anybody here living close by to have a chat about renting or buying?


----------

